# Vape King is in The Times Live



## Gizmo (18/7/16)

http://www.timeslive.co.za/thetimes/2016/07/14/Vaping-lights-up-profits

Former smoker and keen "vaper" Sharri Van Zyl, who owns four e-cigarette stores in Gauteng, said the habit was growing because smokers were discovering that " they can still get their hit of addictive nicotine without struggling up stairs" . Vape King & Warren Pleass

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/7/16)

BooM! Good one Stroods and Gizarama!


----------



## Boktiet (18/7/16)

Great stuff VK...


----------

